# 406 to 360.....



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

How's this for effort?

http://www.extreme-sportscars.com/360/home_360.htm


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Would you buy one?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Would you buy one?


No, but it's still a good effort.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

The '4 seater family car' to '2 seater sports car' in 2 minutes mod is hilarious.

http://www.extreme-sportscars.com/360/converter.htm


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

amazing what lengths people go too.

recently in Cyprus i saw a 4 seater lambo gallardo, go figure!

niko


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

That F360 kit looks very very realistic though.

Big respect to the quality but the overall concept i don't get.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

What a load of crap, sorry I do not agree with this at all.

I have actually splashed out on a used Ferrari 360 spy and will be picking it up in the next couple of weeks (I am very excited!  ), however I am buying a Ferrari for the following reasons:
-The marque and history
-The drive & handling
-The passion I have for Italian auto and my upbringing
-The F1 sound and engine characteristics
-The looks and achievment for myself

The replica "car" is wrong in every way, sizing, engine position and the engine type, the way it drives, anyone who drives this car is kidding himself, why would you want to drive a fake Ferrari? excuse me?
From the past stories I heard Ferrari are very upset by these replicas, and have take companies to court in the past, I don't understand how these replica companies get away with it :evil:

I need a beer. 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> What a load of crap, sorry I do not agree with this at all.
> 
> I have actually splashed out on a used Ferrari 360 spy and will be picking it up in the next couple of weeks (I am very excited!  ), however I am buying a Ferrari for the following reasons:
> -The marque and history
> ...


You drive a fake Ferrari because you cannot afford a real one. :roll: :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> You drive a fake Ferrari because you cannot afford a real one. :roll: :wink:


Okay I understand, but the expirience is definately not the same.

If one is on a tight budget say 25k, you could get yourself a 348 which isn't that bad a car!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I guess it's the same theory as people that have fake Rolexes and the like.

They are people that genuinely believe wearing labels or displaying badges makes other people like them or envy them more.

To be honest, I'd rather have a nice 406 Coupe. It was a good looking car in its own right and certainly isn't a fake.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > You drive a fake Ferrari because you cannot afford a real one. :roll: :wink:
> ...


Buying is one thing but could they afford to run it :?:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I half agree with this, I have been doing my research for over 6 months now, and read a lot of articles and the Ferrai forums.

I would say that the biggest cost is the cambelt service at 3 years or 18000 miles, the annual services are roughly 700 - 1100 depending what needs doing. (remember this info is for the 360)

The 348 is cheaper to run and a relatively basic car (technology wise), however they are getting on a bit and models are over 15 years old, so for sure you can expect problems, however they are not as complicated as 355, which has power steering, more ECUs to control the suspension etc...

Check out this specialist: http://www.verdiferrari.biz/servicing.htm

I hope I will not have too many problems, the car I bought will have a 1 year warranty, so I am happy, I hope to keep it a few years!

It will be interesting to see how things pan out with ownership costs, it will not be a daily drive, but I will try and use it as much as I can, I have heard of people using it a few times a year and expiriencing problems, faulty components etc. I hope this doesn't bankrupt me :lol:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

gulp ,i wonder what an opc would charge ?i guess the cambelt is an engine out job ?cant knock the car though, i too love farraris but use my car as a daily driver so the servicing would be as expensive as the fuel ,not to p...s you off but porsche service every 20k or 2 years Â£350 sounds really cheap in comparison ,nice car choice though


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

raysman said:


> gulp ,i wonder what an opc would charge ?i guess the cambelt is an engine out job ?cant knock the car though, i too love farraris but use my car as a daily driver so the servicing would be as expensive as the fuel ,not to p...s you off but porsche service every 20k or 2 years Â£350 sounds really cheap in comparison ,nice car choice though


Official dealers, steering well clear 

Yes its an engine out on most of them inc the 348, 355, 360, 430 etc. The 328 is not an engine out job, but its a bit too old for me.

For the same money I could have bought a Porsche Turbo, I agree, however it is not special enough (imo).

I hope the dream of owning one is what everyone makes it out to be...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

bella car dj, you're a lucky man.... when I play that 'what if I won the lottery game' I always come back to the 360 spider - much better looking than the 430 IMHO, even if it does have a few faults in comparison. Unfortunatley, though I could conceivably afford to buy one (if I ate beans for the next 5 years) the runnig costs would kill me. There's a red one that parks in the same underground car park that I use for my appartment, and I've seen the guy have the RAC out to it twice in 2 months, I hope this isn't indicative....... :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

TTwiggy said:


> bella car dj, you're a lucky man.... when I play that 'what if I won the lottery game' I always come back to the 360 spider - much better looking than the 430 IMHO, even if it does have a few faults in comparison. Unfortunatley, though I could conceivably afford to buy one (if I ate beans for the next 5 years) the runnig costs would kill me. There's a red one that parks in the same underground car park that I use for my appartment, and I've seen the guy have the RAC out to it twice in 2 months, I hope this isn't indicative....... :wink:


Thank you, I worked hard and still am! but now I am poor and have to work even harder, I hope I get time to drive it! :lol:

I test drove a 430 it is a better car and you can feel it, however I don't have the money for a new one or a used one! I like the looks of the 430, the front doesn't do it for me.

I was initially looking for a 355 (non spider) and had my heart set on one, saw a few, heard a few stories and the problems people had, so I had a change of mind. I decided on the 360, I like the looks very much, even though I will admit the 355 is the last of the beauties Ferrari made!

Running costs will not be that bad (crosses fingers), I plan on 3-5000 miles per year so I should be okay, the car I bought has had the cambelts changed and will be ready to drive away hopefully trouble free for a good few months, I know with Italian machinery one has to expect some problems :? .

The only modification I have looked at is a change of exhaust, there are a few exhaust systems available, though I will have to wait and save my pennies before decided on what to go for, quite a few options (decat etc). I have heard that people disconnect the exhaust valve, which is something I may try out, free mod! lol.

I hope it will be a pleasurable experience, driving a Ferrari was so different to any other car I've ever owned, so flat round the corners, so precise.

I will post photos upon pick up, and reviews of how it drives, ownership etc.


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic car to drive ! Every time its occassion. Have a look on fcars.co.uk for lots of info on the 360.

Going to the nurembergring in 3 weeks - cant wait! But will be driving carefully.

Post some pics when u get it!


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Dj,
The belts on the 360 are done through a panel behind the seats, and are a lot cheaper than 355s etc, Verdi quote Â£395 for belts only.
I've had my By-pass valves unplugged for most of the time I've had the car(20mnths) really easy 10 min job. Enjoy your car, and lets see pics when you get it 
Stewart


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I have done a lot of reading up on fcars.co.uk, seems like a good source, will definately disconnect the values, found some photos on fcars showing how to do it.

Have fun at the ring Nik, enjoy!

Will post some photos when I pick it up in 2wks. (red - w/cream int.)

Good night!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

There is a guy whose cars I take care of in Bham, his brother has a 360 with over 100k on the clock, also says its more relaible than the new DB9. :lol:


----------

